# Helvetia 3190



## Falcon1991 (Sep 2, 2013)

My dad recently found a watch identical to these in a drawer, apparently it belonged to his dad.

Searching on google suggests that these were made for the German army in the WW2 era. is this correct? My Granddad is too young to have fought in WW2, so he likely acquired this some time after the war.

The case back is stamped: 3190 over D33479H. The example I have however does not say "SWISS MADE" under the Number 6. The side of the case between the strap lugs also has "1756" stamped into it.

The watch is running and seems to be working. However, it is in quite well used condition from having been worn. It's nowhere near as clean as the examples in the internet found photo below.


----------



## Falcon1991 (Sep 2, 2013)

Here is a photo of the actual watch. It looks like it spent a lot of its life being worn on a daily basis.


----------



## Falcon1991 (Sep 2, 2013)

Does noone know anything about this watch?


----------

